# NO3, now taken up!!!



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey, guys and girls,
Just wanted to update everyone on the problem I had, with my NO3 and PO4 not being taken up, and finally they are:razz:. So happy, now. The problem was in the tap. When I mixed my dry ferts, with regular tap water, there must have been something in the tap that was binding the dry ferts. So I went and used distilled water, and whola, instant growth. Thanks for the replies and help.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thats great, Erirku


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Erirku,

I am very glad for you and also appreicate that after the problem is solved you come back to report for the benefit of others. What's the nitrate uptake rate currently?

What do the experts say? Could there be a situation where there's N in the water that is bound in such a way that it is not available to the plants and thus mislead out test kits?

Aviel.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I tested the water today (02/15/05) at the end of the photo pd. and it seems that only 5ppms was used, since I dosed 10ppms on (02/14/05). So I will dose 5ppms tomorrow. Thanks


----------

